# A guessing game...



## rickzeien (Oct 12, 2019)

I thought maybe a guessing game would be fun. 

As I build out the "mystery" item we could see if curiosity would get the best of us. 

I will answer questions but not the ones that ask outright what is?

This process will take awhile so check back often.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1B8hgns3o1uh9YtoqR4_1Ff98UJ9cGdAG/view?usp=drivesdk


Edited for spelling and grammer
Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 12, 2019)

Never seen one... but I'm thinking a dispenser for the various ingredients of flux.

... and I'm probably totally wrong as I'm guessing early on.  

Göran


----------



## rickzeien (Oct 12, 2019)

g_axelsson said:


> Never seen one... but I'm thinking a dispenser for the various ingredients of flux.
> 
> ... and I'm probably totally wrong as I'm guessing early on.
> 
> Göran


Close but no cigar!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 12, 2019)

I am guessing some form of shredder.


----------



## rickzeien (Oct 12, 2019)

jimdoc said:


> I am guessing some form of shredder.


Nope.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Martijn (Oct 12, 2019)

Looking at the holes in the rotorchamber i'm guessing some sort of pump. inlet on one side in the middle and an outlet off center. Strange rotor. 
You got me hooked


----------



## rickzeien (Oct 12, 2019)

Martijn said:


> Looking at the holes in the rotorchamber i'm guessing some sort of pump. inlet on one side in the middle and an outlet off center. Strange rotor.
> You got me hooked


Getting a little closer!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 12, 2019)

Ore feeder?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien (Oct 12, 2019)

snoman701 said:


> Ore feeder?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes! Rotary air lock to transport dry particulate. 

Stay tuned as the build continues. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien (Oct 23, 2019)

Update

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DVH-IMAFvlhMoyp4N8dkS_45WezQBIaA/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Oct 23, 2019)

I get a real buzz from good quality engineering.


----------



## rickzeien (Nov 2, 2019)

All finished and painted. Just need the guards and installation. More to come....
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KM6vJyclA-fVtcX5UUqbzlL98cQqNGdq/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien (Nov 5, 2019)

Got one installed. 2 more to go...

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MC9tTtq7Gu15z_GxFtOEVMa_EajgAHIL/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Nov 5, 2019)

anachronism said:


> I get a real buzz from good quality engineering.




Same here, I really enjoy seeing things built from scratch, especially when they work.


----------



## rickzeien (Nov 12, 2019)

Update: Rotary airlocks are installed on both ends of a cooling/conveyor (also an airlock) coming out of the baghouse and on the unloading end of the conveyor. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PXJjfTQaasd2F_sLoDPrxSTP_fQM5vEx/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## butcher (Nov 12, 2019)

Very nice setup.

We used large rotary airlocks (which also had planer blades), after the belt feeders to pass woodchips and other log-fuels into the piping to be blown up into the fuel storage silo's by a large air compressor blowers, in order to store fuel the wood-fired boilers.

we also had roto locks after the ash precipitators to feed the hot ash into bins (keeping the hot gases in the system...


----------



## rickzeien (Nov 21, 2019)

Sound is fuzzy...

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1T1eM1l4hrafLvuNh5zbuK4yVeijzN18v/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

